# Cheap Booze



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I do not mind paying $40 or $50 or more on a good bottle of Single Malt or cognac from time to time. But once in a while, you find something you like that is cheap and suits your taste. It can almost be considered a guilty pleasure.

Here is one of mine, Rebel Yell Bourbon. It is a pretty good bourbon that I enjoy more than several more expensive brands. And it can be had for about $9-12 a bottle. It is not bad on the rocks with a little water. 



Maker's Mark has been my favorite for a while. But when I want a change I will get a bottle of Rebel Yell!!!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Just good stuff...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting topic. Cheap stuff I like: Bulliet Bourbon, Nordix Vodka, Tomatin 12yr Single Malt (this is nowhere close to as good as more expensive single malts, but it's cheap and a good thing to keep around for after you've have six or seven glasses of Mcallan).


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

The cheapest sippable tequila I've come across is Sauza's Commemorativo Anejo. For ~$20 a bottle, it's a lot more affordable than any other good Anejo. The next best I've had was $40 a bottle.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

£8 from Asda... so probably about $10 in the US plus tax... if you can get it... Bootlegger Navy Rum


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Jan 11, 2006)

clan mcgregor scotch.. gives me the shivers just thinking about the cheap liquid goodness.. actually its only good for scotch and ginger on the rocks but not bad for the price.. 

ive also been drinking a bit of E&J brandy with my cigars not too bad for the price


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

sirsmokesalot said:


> ive also been drinking a bit of E&J brandy with my cigars not too bad for the price


I have done the E&J Brandy from time to time too. Used to use it to help me relax and fall asleep. It is not a bad buy. I think I got a Free Cigar Jar a few years ago from them in one of theose Christmas Gift Pack deals.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Barbouncourt Rum is quite well priced and an excellent product no doubt.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i have been buying Evan Williams Bourbon.

i can usually get a handle bottle for $18.99 at my local discount liquor store.

pretty cheap & pretty good.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Fris vodka
Jacob's Creek Merlot
Yellowtail Shiraz

... guess I don't buy the cheap stuff much...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> £8 from Asda... so probably about $10 in the US plus tax... if you can get it... Bootlegger Navy Rum


Oh Lumpy, you had to mention Asda.  Makes me really miss Tesco, Sainburys, and Booths. All have such a great and reasonably priced selection of booze! Pennsylvania alcohol laws really suck. Good wine and spirits are expensive and because its state controlled, we don't usually get a good selection.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Elijah Craig 12yo is a great bourbon IMO amd can be bought here in VA for about $18.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I bought a 1.75L of Green Label Evan Willams Kentucky Straight Bourbon tonight for $13.99. Good stuff Maynard!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I used to get this single malt pretty cheap, but it kinda tasted like it's namesake.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What about Johnnie Walker Black or Red? A 1.5 is pretty cheap and I'll take a Black anytime, even when the Green, and Gold, Blue are in front of me.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Wild Turkey for me.

And Kansashat, I have had that scotch before. Complete with screw top bottle 



Stacey


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> What about Johnnie Walker Black or Red? A 1.5 is pretty cheap and I'll take a Black anytime, even when the Green, and Gold, Blue are in front of me.


I like the Black well enough. The Red though, imo, is just a little too harsh to sip neat.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Oh Lumpy, you had to mention Asda.  Makes me really miss Tesco, Sainburys, and Booths. All have such a great and reasonably priced selection of booze! Pennsylvania alcohol laws really suck. Good wine and spirits are expensive and because its state controlled, we don't usually get a good selection.


I just looked at the Pennsylvania state Revenue website, and all I can say is that I don't really understand it, but you guys seem to pay what ever they determine the retail price is, plus 6% sales tax and then 18% liqour tax? So you're paying what... essentially 26% tax on your liqour? Crap. And I bet they like to charge $$$ for their liqour, and you can't bring it in from out of state?

One thing I like is the range of cheap (and sometimes not so cheap) booze at my asda... Not too many bourbons, but lots of scotch!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Elijah Craig 12yo is a great bourbon IMO amd can be bought here in VA for about $18.


I'm there with the Elijah Craig. Good Bourbon at a low price. I'd say that it tastes at the same level as Jack, Knob or Makers.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

kansashat said:


> I used to get this single malt pretty cheap, but it kinda tasted like it's namesake.


Sheep Dip isn't a single malt, although I think it may claim to be on the label...lying jerks lol
Its actually a vatted malt, meaning it will soon be saddled with the ultra-confusing blended malt scotch whisky name...which everyone understands is totally different from blended scotch whisky right? right? lol
SWA really screwed the pooch on that one

Paul


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

(909) said:


> I'm there with the Elijah Craig. Good Bourbon at a low price. I'd say that it tastes at the same level as Jack, Knob or Makers.


Ditto on the Craig.
Van Winkle is really good, also in about the same price range. 
Of course they also have premium aged stuff upwards of $100 a bottle.


----------

